
Boost VC Is Now Investing in Products Built Using Ethereum - jarsin
https://medium.com/boost-vc/boost-vc-is-now-investing-in-products-built-using-ethereum-79cd72b7bd71#.7kdrcofil
======
brayton
And excited about it :)

